# Kayak Fishing Rentals - Galveston Island West End $55



## San Luis Pass Kayak

At San Luis Pass Kayak we make it easy for you to experience kayak fishing in one of the number one rated fishing areas on the Texas coast - fishing the San Luis Pass area of West Galveston Bay and Christmas Bay.

Our Guided Kayak Fishing Trips include a fully outfitted fishing kayak ideal for drifting the flats and hooking up with Redfish, Spotted Sea Trout, Flounder and a variety of other saltwater species. See photos attached from one of our recent kayak fishing trips in West Galveston Bay near San Luis Pass. We had a nice stringer of Trout, Reds and Flounder all caught on Down South Chicken on a Chain soft plastics.

Fishing the San Luis Pass area in mid May to early June can be one of the more productive fishing periods of the year. Last week we caught a 27 inch Spec in the surf just off of the Pass on top water lures. We were fishing in knee deep water.

Whether you're an accomplished angler or a novice to the sport, our experienced Kayak Fishing Instructors will teach you how to fish the flats safely and effectively while on a kayak so you can experience successful kayak fishing from the start.

Five Hour Kayak Fishing Charter 
Private charter for one - $200
Private charter for two - $300
Additional person $50
***Does not include fishing Rod & Reels. Rentals available for $35 each as part of guided kayak fishing trip only.

For those who prefer to blaze their own trail and explore the San Luis Pass and Christmas Bay waters, we offer Kayak Rentals. We provide "best in class" sit on top kayaks from Ocean Kayak (13 Foot) and other leading kayak manufacturers to ensure a safe and productive fishing experience. We maintain quality equipment in new condition and deliver on time, every time.

Fishing Kayak Rentals 
1 Person Full-Day Rental $55

Our Kayak Rental Service includes free kayak pick-up and delivery. We can also shuttle you and your kayak to the various kayak launch spots near the Pass and Christmas Bay area. Kayak deliveries to Christmas Bay require an additional $10 delivery surcharge.

We are five minutes from the Pass so are right on the spot and can hook you up with anything you need to have an awesome kayak fishing experience.

Tight lines,

Steve and Simone
www.sanluispasskayak.com
Kayak Rentals / Fishing Charters - Call Simone at 281-684-3853


----------

